# Not Large Scale - 1:48 SMR Trains Truckee



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever since David Fletcher convinced Accucraft to make their 4-4-0 in accurate pre-1900 Baldwin color schemes, I have fallen in love with these beautifully painted locomotives. To me, they represent an era when railroads and manufacturers took great pride in their machines, equipment was beautiful to behold and was well maintained and regularly wiped down and polished. While not the technical pinnacle of steam locomotive development, certainly this was the pinnacle of their aesthetic refinement and elegance. So when I saw SMR Trains 1:48 scale V&T Moguls in the latest issue of the Gazette,despite it being (shudder) standard gauge and not live steam, I still knew I had to have one! 

I purchased the 2-rail version of V&T's "Truckee" #19. She and "Tahoe" #20 are earlier Baldwin Moguls painted in Wine with what looks to me like Style I lettering and striping. Two other Moguls are also available painted in Baldwin Lake. These are gorgeous well detailed models of some gorgeous prototypes. I can't speak to their absolute accuracy in either detail or paint accuracy, but they suit my tastes. I also figured I could use her for inspiration forpainting up my ride-on.

As I don't have a layout on which to photograph her, I had to take pictures out on the outdoor patio table, which does have the advantage of natural light (if overcast skies today).































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

She's a beauty for sure! THX for the pictures.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Agreed, a very beautiful locomotive.

I do have one question, is the wood load in the tender real wood or is it a resin casting? If it is resin it is the most believable casting I have ever seen.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The SMR web site says it is real wood.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

A beauteous machine and a worthy model indeed! I'm so glad to see you've come to appreciate what a real locomotive should look like!  From way back in the days when locomotives were the height of man's achievement, both technologically and aesthetically. Will we ever see their like again... 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgeous, Dwight. A real beauty.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so glad to see you've come to appreciate what a real locomotive should look like! I did that long ago Chris... see my sig.


----------

